# Calling all equestrians :D



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Alrighty, so lets see who on here is an equestrian!

Alright so I'm Kylie, I am full leasing a chestnut quarter horse mare, she is 15.1hh, no socks/stars/anything! I am a hunter/jumper and do about 6 shows on my mare a year and this is my first year of IEA (Interscholastic Equestrian Association...if you dont know what im talking about, dont ask, to much to explain!). I have done 3 iea shows this season, qualified on the flat, and have a show in a few weeks to qualify o/f  On my mare i do jumpers and show at the Colorado horse park, though i train at a diffrent facility with grand prix rider, Nicki Wilcox. I board my mare and take weekly lessons. On my old pony (best. pony. EVERRRRRRR) we did the pony jumpers and regularly jumped courses up to 3'3" though i have jumped her up to 4' (she was 13.2hh). My mare just started seriously jumping this june, and is up to 2'9" to 3' courses, though i have only shown her in puddle jumpers.
I ride 6 days a week, monday-saturday...

Ya thats about it!  So...any other equestrians on here?


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Kylie,
Good luck in IEA, and HAVE FUN. It's a team simply because as young equestrians we don't always cultivate the same bonds as team sports. I loved IEA but continued to keep my personal competitive drive and that's the one thing I regret, I didn't always let the shows be fun. It's such a high pressure world and the stress of it all can really hit hard during your teen years.
I've been riding for 16 years (I'm 20 now) and love my horse and my barn family. Your mare sounds cute! I rescued a 5 y/o off track thoroughbred gelding when I was ten. He came to my barn on the brink of death and my instructor/mentor and I have rehabbed him into a gem. I no longer show but Zeus and I enjoy jumping over anything put in front of us and Zeus teaches young girls how to move from riders to true equestrians. 
Have a blast in IEA and always wear a helmet!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

does it count if one has had no formal training? :lol: I grew up on horses but have never owned one of my own, nor competed. I do hope to own a horse/take lessons within the next few years.

I do nanny for a girl who is starting 3' with her fanshy smanshy $60,000 imported Hanoverian; I annoy her on a regular basis with my ignorance of English riding  She also hates when I walk through the barn singing. It's good fun to embarrass her.

Enjoy IEA


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

There is nothing like taking care of kids whose horses cost more than the car you drive and the apartment you live in combined! I've been a stable hand and groom to some very interesting people, and nanny for some lovely three pony owning, iPad using FIVE YEAR OLDS :roll:


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

My husband came home the other day and told me " I want to buy a horse for hunter jumping, what do you know about quarter horses"? He was asking me because I have been around horses since before I could walk, he's never been riding. Still I've never had a horse of my own and It's been awhile since I've been in a stable.
So gave a short note on what I know of the breed, confessed I knew nothing of what hunter jumping is, and asked what would he do with a horse.
I guess he has an old boss who owns a stable and teaches hunter jumping and he was told " buy a good horse and we will lease it, board and teach it.
So my husband wants me to help pick out a horse.

Would love some advice, I just ride bare back.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I never did get super into it (never competitive and never owned a horse) but I did start lessons when I was in 5th grade. Then we moved and didn't find a new place we liked, so I didn't ride at all for about 4 years, then we moved back really close to where we lived originally and I went back to the same lady. She was the sweetest, and going to lessons was a really relaxing part of my week. Lessons were always pretty laid back, four people at the most, and I loved all of her horses. The first college I went to actually had a horseback riding class you could take but I transferred to a different one after a term and don't have access to anything here, so it's been probably two years since I've last ridden.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes me  but here it's mainly English riding, not many Quarter horses and such over here (of course they are here, but Western riding is not as big as in the US). And of course we have our own breeds like the Dutch Warmblood and the Friesian horse, so it's mainly dressage (and jumping). I believe those breeds are popular in the US as well since there seems to be quite some export. I don't own a horse but I ride once a week.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

SpikeMoose said:


> Hi Kylie,
> Good luck in IEA, and HAVE FUN. It's a team simply because as young equestrians we don't always cultivate the same bonds as team sports. I loved IEA but continued to keep my personal competitive drive and that's the one thing I regret, I didn't always let the shows be fun. It's such a high pressure world and the stress of it all can really hit hard during your teen years.
> I've been riding for 16 years (I'm 20 now) and love my horse and my barn family. Your mare sounds cute! I rescued a 5 y/o off track thoroughbred gelding when I was ten. He came to my barn on the brink of death and my instructor/mentor and I have rehabbed him into a gem. I no longer show but Zeus and I enjoy jumping over anything put in front of us and Zeus teaches young girls how to move from riders to true equestrians.
> Have a blast in IEA and always wear a helmet!


That is so cool, I love those kind of horses  my old pony, Angel, taught me so much, really moved me from a rider to an equestrian in the short 2 years I owned her... Thanks, I love IEA so far!!


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Kam said:


> My husband came home the other day and told me " I want to buy a horse for hunter jumping, what do you know about quarter horses"? He was asking me because I have been around horses since before I could walk, he's never been riding. Still I've never had a horse of my own and It's been awhile since I've been in a stable.
> So gave a short note on what I know of the breed, confessed I knew nothing of what hunter jumping is, and asked what would he do with a horse.
> I guess he has an old boss who owns a stable and teaches hunter jumping and he was told " buy a good horse and we will lease it, board and teach it.
> So my husband wants me to help pick out a horse.
> ...


Well I don't ride bareback a lot but pretty much the hunter side of hunter/jumper is judged on the horse, while equitation is judged on the rider. Hunters are also a type of horse, normally catagorized by a long, big shoulder, usually are thicker than most warmbloods, and are typically over 16hh (unless your in pony classes, which your husband in guessing is not going to be). Hunters should have a beautiful stride, and a super clean, tight jump. They need to have even knees o/f and a good sized stride. I hope your husband has a good hunter/jumper based trainer if you are planning on getting a new hunter to train!

Now I used to be quite an anti quarter horse person for hunter/jumper type stuff, but now I've realized there are so many things a QH can do! My QH mare is more fit for jumpers not just because she doesn't like hunters but because she doesn't make a super pretty picture, she is very short and dainty, and her shoulder is at a steep-ish angle.

Good luck and you can message me with any questions!


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> does it count if one has had no formal training? :lol: I grew up on horses but have never owned one of my own, nor competed. I do hope to own a horse/take lessons within the next few years.
> 
> I do nanny for a girl who is starting 3' with her fanshy smanshy $60,000 imported Hanoverian; I annoy her on a regular basis with my ignorance of English riding  She also hates when I walk through the barn singing. It's good fun to embarrass her.
> 
> Enjoy IEA


Well it's better late than never :lol: 
Uuuhhhhhghhhhh I am so jealous of those little kids...if they have the "horse gene" they usually end up such hug good riders. Un fortunately, I was not born into a horsey family, and begged to ride from 3 years old to like 7 years old, though I didn't take formal lessons till I was 8 1/2 ..

Ohhh my no offense, you sound like my dad, who knows nothing about English riding and makes fun of me ALLL the time :lol:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi it has been a long time since I have posted but I had to share on this one. I got a pony for Christmas!!! My fiancé asked my what I wanted and as I have asked for the past 23 years for a pony, I did so again this year. He said ok!!!!! So now I have Iggins he is a 13.2 hand, tri colored paint, Welsh pony gelding, 9 years old. He is trained in English, western, and can poll a cart!! I am taking privet lessons one a week in dressage and Iggins will be my new mount as soon as he settles in more. I have been riding since I was 3 but had to stop with school and life. I got back into riding abut 6 months ago, with my same instructor. Before my absence I was schooling at 2nd level dressage and at almost back to 1st. I want to post a pic but it will not let me


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Picture time 

[attachment=2:218zosfv]0543.jpg[/attachment:218zosfv]

[attachment=1:218zosfv]Snapshot 2 (2-26-2012 4-47 PM).png[/attachment:218zosfv]

[attachment=0:218zosfv]NEWW8213148537_1a9ab9f1ce.jpg[/attachment:218zosfv]


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

[attachment=0:337jbnok]NEWWW8213148817_2c5ccaac0f.jpg[/attachment:337jbnok]

PLEASE CHECK OUT MY YOUTUBE: http://www.youtube.com/user/kblair123

Looking for 100 subbers, sub if you have an account please! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/kblair123


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Another horse person here. Been riding for about 20 years now. Currently, I just have my one mare, bought her as a 4yr old ottb(she sucked at racing lol), retrained her for hunters, showed her, and now we just trundle around bareback lol She's 15 now(though she doesn't always act it, nor look it). 
I sold my QH gelding after I started university, because it wasn't fair that I had no time for two, as I barely have time for one. 

But my mare is my forever baby, she will never be sold. She doesn't have the temperment to be safely sold in this day and age. She's fine when I'm around, and only once she trusts someone. But otherwise, she can be more difficult to handle. lol How she is when I'm around, is night and day compared to when I'm not. So even though I don't have time and don't get to see her except on weekends, she will always be mine, and safe. Oh, and she's quite the girly girl. She's dainty and pretty and knows it lol She'll look at herself in the mirrors in the arena ALL the time.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Love your mare! And your gelding looks just like a gelding at my barn


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi ya.

I'm from the Uk.
And I own a 16.1Hh mare friesian called jacoba, she was imported from holland in october, at the moment we are training her for dressage.
She's a ride and drive, so I ride her and when I want put a harness on her and hook her up to our carrage.
I plan to show and do dressage, and at some point, put her in foal.

Before owned a14.2 Hh screwbald cobx he was called thorn and had a loverly wall eye, he taught me everything again, and he allowed me to compete and even win in showjumping, dressage, xcountry, and letrec.

He even tought me how to drive.
The one thing I regret not being able to do with him before he was put to sleep was to go on a drag hunt.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

meggles1410 said:


> Hi ya.
> 
> I'm from the Uk.
> And I own a 16.1Hh mare friesian called jacoba, she was imported from holland in october, at the moment we are training her for dressage.
> ...


wow British riding always sounds diffent than american! Like dressage isn't as popular here in america, unless they do 3 day eventing, you will hardly ever see a friesian, or any kind of cob type horse/pony, and i dont know any people whose riding horse also drives! And i would say that most people dont have imported horses from holland 

At least in the hunter/jumper world, popular ponies are Welsh As and Bs, my last pony was a B, and many people have some sort of throughbred cross, quarter horse cross, and toooonnnnnsssssss of warmbloods, particularly lighter ones. We also see a ton of oldenburgs and hanovarians....
Sorry, i just find it all so interesting


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Three day eventing is popular here, I did it on thorn  

And yeah it is very different, I have done western riding when a guy at my yard asked me to help train his quater (I can't spell).
I did try and attach pictures but it keeps on playing up xx

If you ever get a chance look up LeTrec you should give it ago its soo much fun! 

When I get my pc turnt on I'll post some picks xx

Also it was super nurve racking getting my girl from holland, we were looking at friesiens here in the uk, but none looked good and cost THOUSANDS, I guess that what you get when the breed is classed as rare and less then 200 are regisered in the uk.
So we looked in holland were they are all bred, and we found her on this firesien agentcy called friesiens4all, and she looks stunning and was half the price including the shipping copared to the ones here xx


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Friesians are cheap here (in Holland). Too many horses anyway and in these times they are already a lot cheaper so you can find a decent one for not that much money. Of course you still pay more for a very good breeding mare, but a nice horse doesn't need to cost that much.


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

i would try and get more of thorn but my sister has the usb stick with them all on, shes doing a montarge in his memory x


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

in england they are hard to find the cheapest i found here in the uk was £6,000 and it wasnt at all that well trained and looked like it had had its soul sucked out of it, i brought Jabcoba, who has brilliant bloodlines and with more training the the other one for £3500 ( including shipping and livery costs in france)

we are taking her to the inspections in the summer and hoping to get her approved for breeding, which we was told that it shouldnt be too hard as her bloodline is hard to come across and as her inbreeding percentage is low i think its 3.5% which is good. 

and both her father was a well wanted stallion who was unfortuantly in a acident and had to be put down and her grandad on her mother side was a well wanted stallion who unfortunatly had to be gelded due to a acident, so her bloodlines are desirable  

she is all so beroque type the old breed, none of this stupid sports type xx


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

ponylover317 said:


> meggles1410 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ya.
> ...


I think most of the horses that get imported from Holland to the US are expensive ones, the good sports horses for the Olympics or the world dressage cup or something like that. Since the Dutch Warmblood is the most successful registery when it comes to dressage and jumping a lot of countries use them for their Olympics team for example. I can imagine it's expensive to ship them all the way to the US!
I don't like them that much though, I prefer smaller horses like the Icelandic horse or ponies.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

When it comes to Friesians (not my favourite breed, I don't really like them that much although I do find some of them really pretty) I prefer the older type as well. In my opinion they need to be baroque!


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

im very much in love the the heavy working horses, but friesians are becoming the more popular choice in dressage in europ from what ive seen, when to watch a dressage test the other week and
2 friesiens were in the ring to mu suprize 

my first poney when i was 1 was a Shetland x Welsh A stallion brought at appleby fair of a old gypsy couple apparently, whe was a little ****ter, even when he was gelded to ve a driving poney xD i did love him though tought me to hold on tight and expect the worse ...


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

you will like my girl then if you go back a page and see her picturs i posted


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

meggles1410 said:


> im very much in love the the heavy working horses, but friesians are becoming the more popular choice in dressage in europ from what ive seen, when to watch a dressage test the other week and
> 2 friesiens were in the ring to mu suprize
> 
> my first poney when i was 1 was a Shetland x Welsh A stallion brought at appleby fair of a old gypsy couple apparently, whe was a little ****ter, even when he was gelded to ve a driving poney xD i did love him though tought me to hold on tight and expect the worse ...


Popular in dressage? No, not really. At least not when it comes to the world cups and stuff. There might be some that score high but those are exceptions. When it comes to modern dressage and jumping horses like the Dutch Warmblood will still be the superior breed. They're bred for it. 
But here you see a lot of different types in the dressage ring from warmbloods to Friesians and Haflingers. They are very popular here as well.


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

i never said world cup, i said europe so dont jump down my throat please  

and duch warmbloods arnt really classed as modern horses any more as they were bred in the 60's thats over 50 years ago, they are just a starndard breed now, and i know what im on, im doing a 2 year corse on saddlery and lorinery, and i have to learn the breeds of horses, the build, blah blah blah, and since ive been riding since i was practiually crawling, my mum worked for harvey smith a world renound show jumper from the 70's onward and his children (robert smith is the most sucessful one of teh smiths at the moment ) and worked in polo for the queen, and my dad was in the house hold calvery in the army... i know what im on, lets say the knowlage was forced apon me. 

but hey at least i can make all of those showjumpers and dressage riders a well handmade saddle XD and get payed thousands to do it  

this isnt a war of the horses, i was just pointing out in my side of the world, may be different in america, even though a friesien resently won a very big dressage compertitan in mexico, and they were from france i think ( see again from europe ) they are slowly getting there but yes for probly many more years the warmbloods will proberbly hold the croun to being the best event horse but with more and more sports breeds, being bred its only a matter of time i think xx


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

i would like to see arabs make a dent though in dressage that would be funny XD and shires.. thats like watching a elefante do ballet soooooo funny !! 

also driving dessage is really intresting to watch x


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

i rekcon shetland dressage would be brilliant !!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

meggles1410 said:


> i never said world cup, i said europe so dont jump down my throat please
> 
> and duch warmbloods arnt really classed as modern horses any more as they were bred in the 60's thats over 50 years ago, they are just a starndard breed now, and i know what im on, im doing a 2 year corse on saddlery and lorinery, and i have to learn the breeds of horses, the build, blah blah blah, and since ive been riding since i was practiually crawling, my mum worked for harvey smith a world renound show jumper from the 70's onward and his children (robert smith is the most sucessful one of teh smiths at the moment ) and worked in polo for the queen, and my dad was in the house hold calvery in the army... i know what im on, lets say the knowlage was forced apon me.
> 
> ...


I didn't jump down your throat, no need to defend yourself. Sorry if it came off like that. I was just saying that they still aren't that popular, even in regular dressage. Not as popular as the warmbloods at least. I would love to see some diversity in the dressage ring! I always love it when you see some baroque Andalusians between the warmbloods!
Those two breeds (Dutch warmblood and Friesian) come from my country. So it's just what I'm seeing here, I don't know how things are over in the US. I am not that much into the sport or into warmbloods, like I said I prefer Icelandic horses or ponies!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I am doing dressage on a Welsh section B lol (yes I am an adult that rides a pony, but I am only 5 ft even lol). but I would love to see Shetland dressage. I have seen a BULL do a piaffe (trot in place)


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I don't know a lot about dressage even in America, but I hardly ever see any kind of cob type pony or horse, like I never see Freisians OR Icelandics, BUT we do see a lllooooooooooottttttt of Dutch warmbloods! My horse's "boyfriend" is one actually  and we see them all the time on the show circuit


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

ponylover317 said:


> Well I don't know a lot about dressage even in America, but I hardly ever see any kind of cob type pony or horse, like I never see Freisians OR Icelandics, BUT we do see a lllooooooooooottttttt of Dutch warmbloods! My horse's "boyfriend" is one actually  and we see them all the time on the show circuit


I see Freisians on a daily bases but that is only because I live by a Freisian breeding stable lol. Part of the reason I wanted a Welsh cod was because they are not so common, but man is it hard finding stuff that FITS him, (I am on blanket 4 that had to be ordered in). For Icelandic's I only see them at breed shows but have never had the pleaser of riding one.


----------



## rodeoRcer87 (May 5, 2011)

Hello! I am in WI and have 5 horses. 1 paint, 3 QH and one "random" rescue. My paint is a solid bay, my qhs are red roan, palomino, and buckskin and my random is very smutty and is paly as well. I ride western pleasure, barrels/poles/ect, and am going to start doing some cutting (cant wait!) I also run a boarding barn and give riding lessons to 4-H kids.


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutch warmbloods are common as muck, even here we have 20 at my yard, 3 arabs, 7 tb, 2 irish cobx, 5 welshies and my friesien xx

Welshies are common down here in the essex county of the Uk xx


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

I might have to drag my friends 35 year old shetland out of his field and see if he is willing to learn some dressage on the long reins XD x


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Dutch warmbloods are everywhere here (but that must be obvious). There's also a lot of Haflingers and Fjord horses. And pony's like the NRPS or the New Forest, Irish Cob etc. Icelandic horses aren't common here either. Talking about Welsh ponies, I love those.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Draenog said:


> Dutch warmbloods are everywhere here (but that must be obvious). There's also a lot of Haflingers and Fjord horses. And pony's like the NRPS or the New Forest, Irish Cob etc. Icelandic horses aren't common here either. Talking about Welsh ponies, I love those.


I loooooovvvvvvveeeeeee welsh poniessssss :lol:

Wish I was super short and could ride them foreverrrr!


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Welsh D 's make a decent hight


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok here is Iggins   I love being short so I CAN ride him forever. Now trying to get things off the top shelf at the store not so good for being short :lol: :lol:


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Midevalmiss said:


> Ok here is Iggins   I love being short so I CAN ride him forever. Now trying to get things off the top shelf at the store not so good for being short :lol: :lol:


Hahaha I think I'd sacrifice top shelf items for a welsh pony  :lol:


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Dressage-rider-wannabe-fighting-hunter-position here, or more like weekend warrior rider here what with work lately  Been riding for 16 years now (sheesh, doesn't seem that long) and used to own two horses, an Azteca/TB and a Mustang mutt rescue pony, until I moved to the East Coast and it wasn't feasible to bring them with me. While on the East Coast I had the opportunity to lease a Friesian, then a small paint pony. Now I'm leasing a wonderful older Arab gelding who never went English until I came along :lol: This is the guy I'm leasing now, he's 28 believe it or not









Not the best picture of him, setting up wise :lol: But I think he looks pretty dang good otherwise here


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

And one of his tail set free.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

wow, yeah we have 2 28 year old gentlemen at out barn, Will (and Arab/tb/qh cross) and Mandora (Arab) your horse looks amazing!


----------

